# Any good ponds or areas for bass or carp?



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

I know most people are fishing the salt, but does anyone know of any good ponds or lakes with bass or carp?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brooks Hines is the best around for bass.


----------



## MasterB8ter187 (Mar 14, 2017)

depends on were you are located im in pace all the ponds are private but lake stone in century and hurricane lake are not bad i wish i knew were some ponds were i love pond hopping.


----------

